# was just notified of a pay increase for my area



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

they are still 3 hour blocks, but now rather than 60.00 they bumped it to 66.00 

This is looking better by the day. anyone else get it? this is for the San Francisco Bay Area Region. the new slots now start at 6-11 am 

I will snap them up if i see them  but i con only do one at a time lol


EDIT: this is for monday only its a holiday... still will do it though


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

$80 for a 4 hr. block in Ft. Worth TX.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

i hate you.... till tuesday


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Memorex said:


> $80 for a 4 hr. block in Ft. Worth TX.


Same in Riverside unfortunately I wasn't awake at 530 am to get any of those


----------



## movalca (May 28, 2017)

What warehouse are you driving from? they gave me Irvine and Anaheim, which is at least 1 1/2 hours from me.


----------

